
Ask HN: Who Invented the First WAF (Web Application Firewall) - WhiteSource1
I know Checkpoint invented the first physical firewall, but who invented the first Web Application Firewall? Wikipedia sites Perfecto Technologies but the source is Perfecto&#x27;s PR. Any idea?
======
nickdyyz
The first "WAF" likely emerged from simple rules and logic applied at the
server level or on an edge device. Check out modsecurity
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ModSecurity](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ModSecurity)
but modesec seems to have emerged after Perfecto.

